# In desperate need to re-home my two cats



## PaigeJackson (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi my name is Paige and i live with my sister and 4 gorgeous cats- two of which i'm hoping to re-home... 

So upset to be having to re-home these beautiful baby girl cats  but i know it's best for them to be giving them away to someone who can give them the care and cuddles they need at the moment. The cats were bought for me when they were kittens- three years ago; when I was 14 and i had just moved in with my sisters; they were bought to cheer me up and have cuddles with when i was feeling sad... although i love these beautiful cats, i just do not have the time to give them the attention they need anymore as i'm going to university in September and my sister has two other cats of her own, and has been payin alot of the past 4 years to feed and look after them all, so its just too much to ask of her to look after 4 cats anymore  

-The black and white cats is called: Poppy 
--- gorgeous purring cat, with such a big heart, always gives cuddles, loves to be stroked and tickled under the chin, as a kitten she used to sleep right next to your face on your pillow, she now likes to sleep on the arm chair with our older cats. Loves the garden too and loves to get stroked by new people too... doesnt bite scratch or cry- just a beautiful happy little cat  

-The full black one with a white tummy and white socks is called: Leona ( funny story: she was named Leo when we first bought her thinking she was a boy because she liked to protect her sister and didn't like to be stroked much as a kitten- but when they were neutered a couple of weeks later, we immediately figured they were both girls and ended up having to change her name to Leona ;] ) She loves the garden too, loves to hide amongst the leaves, she loves to sit on the sofa and curl up in a ball, she loves to be stroked under her chin and even dribbles at times when she enjoys it that little too much ;]... lovely friendly cat, meows when she enters the living room from the garden as if to say, 'i've arrived now' and then curls up on the middle of the floor... 

so sad to have to be doing this but as i'm 18 i know i'm going to be spending alot of time from home and i just cant do this to them  & cant ask my sister to keep on forking out money to pay to loon after them any longer.

both cats are litter trained and both neutered and will give you a vast amount of love and cuddles- 

they are both free, and if possible can be picked up asap... 

please only agree to having them if you really do want two new pets, 'Cats are for life not just for Christmas... 

x x x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

> Cats are for life not just for Christmas...


Really? Do you not see the contradictions in your statement? You claim that cats are for life in the same post you are trying to dump your cats?

Whoever "bought" you these cats to "keep you from being sad" is the person who should take responsibility for their welfare, since you were a minor.

Better yet, let the cats stay in their home with your sister and the two other cats, which is all the family they have ever known.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lorilu said:


> Really? Do you not see the contradictions in your statement? You claim that cats are for life in the same post you are trying to dump your cats?
> 
> Whoever "bought" you these cats to "keep you from being sad" is the person who should take responsibility for their welfare, since you were a minor.
> 
> Better yet, let the cats stay in their home with your sister and the two other cats, which is all the family they have ever known.


Poor cats, I don't understand why children are bought pets that only are discarded once they are no longer of use. I don't even blame the OP in this case as s/he was a child but the person who bought these cats should take ownership & responsibility for them.

Can your sister not keep them & you contribute to their upkeep by getting a P/T job whilst at Uni? Plenty of other students work as well as study & in the way they would not have to leave their home & your sister would not have the financial burden of them.

OP, if you read on there there are many cats who are in need of new homes, unfortunately yours are now adding to that ever growing list


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry but you said cats are not just for Christmas, then you want to give yours away free
So if you really love your cats so much then get a part time job to pay for their up keep. I am sure your sister will keep them for you if you are prepared to work for their keep!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i think you need to alter you life to adjust the cats needs
you can not tell anyone a cat is only for xmas when you are rehoming your cats
i am a full time student yet i manage to keep my 10 cats so why cant you?
there are some people on here that really desperately do need to rehome their cats for genuine reasons and not just the fact that they have grown up and decided the cats don't fit in their lives


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It has all been said really. Your home is all they know and now tht you are 18 is when you should really show how responsible you are. They are living creatures with feelings so step up and take control. They were nthere for you when you were sad, now you need to be there for them and provide them with the security they deserve, no t discard the when they spoil your style.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

To be fair it's not the OPs fault. The cats were bought when they were a minor it's not like you can take cats into halls of residence. Whoever bought the cats should keep them. 

If thats not possible better the cats have a loving home with someone else.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think you sound like a very loving girl i know just from the way you describe your cats habits and purrsonalitiesi agree with the others about giving your sister some money to feed them while you are away ,although looks looks like they migh benefit from a little less food, they look adorrrrably padded ,maybe just the way they are sittingno offence intended .
just think how amazing it would be having them to welcome you home when uni breaks up , and the other cats will miss them and your sister too probably, i do hope they can be kept there as they seem to have a loving home already , please come back and let us know how you all get on .....best wishes


----------

